# Colorado Hay Report-11/29/2012-USDA



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Greeley, CO	Thu Nov 29, 2012	USDA-CO Dept of Ag Market News

Colorado Hay Report

Compared to last week: Hay prices are steady. Demand remains very good with
buyers both in and out of state competing for remaining tonnage. However, hay
movement is slow with the majority of producers trading hay at the bottom end of
the price spreads in order to meet demand as the majority of buyers continue to
purchase hay on an as needed basis. Area auction markets continue to see an
influx of slaughter cows and bulls entering the market place as a result of
limited winter grazing and increased feeding costs. 
If you have hay for sale or need hay, use the services of the Colorado
Department of Agriculture website: www.coloradoagriculture.com. All prices
reported FOB the stack or barn unless otherwise noted. Prices reflect load lots
of hay from the most recent sales.

Northeast Colorado Areas
Alfalfa
Large Squares: Supreme 250.00-285.00, instances 285.00-300.00, 300.00-350.00
del; Good to Premium 225.00-250.00.
Grass
Small Squares: Premium 350.00-450.00 (12.00-14.00 per bale).
Cane Hay
Large Rounds: 165.00-190.00. 
Corn Stalks
Large Rounds: 90.00-110.00, 110.00-125.00 del.
No reported quotes for other classes of hay.

Southeast Colorado Areas
Alfalfa
Large Squares: Supreme 225.00-250.00; Good to Premium 220.00-225.00; Fair to
Good 200.00-210.00.
Small Squares: Premium 275.00-300.00 (9.00-10.00 per bale).
No reported quotes for other classes of hay.

San Luis Valley Area
Alfalfa
Large Squares: Supreme 230.00-250.00; Good to Premium 200.00-225.00. 
Oat Hay
Large Squares: 180.00-190.00.
Oat/Alfalfa Mix:
Large Squares: 200.00.
No reported quotes for other classes of hay.

Southwest Colorado Areas
Alfalfa
Large Squares: Supreme 230.00-250.00, instances 260.00; Premium 200.00-
225.00.
Small Squares: Premium 275.00-300.00 (8.00-10.00 per bale).
Grass
Small Squares: Premium 300.00 (9.00 per bale).
No reported quotes from other classes of hay.

Mountains and Northwest Colorado Areas
Grass 
Large Squares: Premium 250.00-300.00.
Small Squares: Premium 300.00-350.00 (8.00-10.00 per bale).
No reported quotes for other classes of hay.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Last week some folks from Colorado brought some horses down in our area. They wanted some hay and were told about us and swung by on Saturday and picked up 6 undercover rounds and headed back home. Even loaded one on the neck of the trailer. Long way to go like that! But they said there wasn't hardly any hay up there and figured they mine as well go home loaded.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Nope not much hay around. I've seen some pretty lousy looking hay being trucked around lately. I'm all sold out. But I was all sold out in Sept. That hay report is always a little high with the prices.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah I always wonder about any hay report. Not that it means anything but I know I've never been asked give prices pertaining to the report. Or anyone I know. Be interesting to know where they gather there data.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not sure who is selling Cane hay in Colorado for them to need to put that price on the report.


----------

